# When to visit Thailand?



## nickto21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello All,
I've finally arranged my finances so that I can visit Thailand. I live in Ohio, so I was planning on coming to Thailand in the winter time. I'm in college, and am planning on skipping winter quarter. I could arrive in Thailand in the 2nd week of December, and not have to return until the last week in March.
OR, 
(Edit: BTW, if it's going to be so hot out that I don't want to be outside, then I don't want to be there. Also, I'm probably going to just do the normal tourist spots the first time, but don't mind suggestions.)
I could skip spring quarter, and be in LOS from the end of March to the end of September.
I'm trying to figure out when to come to Thailand. 
If I come in the winter, the weather is nicer in Thailand?? , and I get to miss the frigid Ohio winter. And the if I like it, I can always come back frim the middle of June till the end of September. If I came back though, I'd have to buy another expensive airline ticket. 
I could even get to Thailand and hate it. But deciding when to come is just all about the opportunity to stay longer, or miss winter, etc.

I tend to be pretty myopic about these things, so I'd like some insight, advice,etc.
Thanks,
Nickto21


----------



## nickto21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nobody? I'd appreciate any insight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a little cooler November to January in Northern Thailand especially. But still can be humid and hot in daytime. It's a tropical climate - there's often some cloud cover, but it's hot - very hot - most of the year round. Whenever you come, if you've not experienced close on 100% humidity combined with high temps, then it takes some acclimatising!


----------



## ktamp (Jan 27, 2009)

It is hot year round here. I am from ohio too  I'd do december to march. The so called cool dry season runs from october ish to feb ish. It's quite pleasant that time of year. It does get pretty hot in march. Any time that you come though, it will feel like a million degrees compared to ohio. Just drink plenty of water and use sunscreen because the sun is unforgiving here.


----------

